# Pirate fans



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

www.deadmentellnotales.com

Mostly party goods!


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link Jack. I look forward to doing a pirate themed birthday party for the boys!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I wanted to do a pirate party for my 5 year old, she wants 'a 'fairys' party .


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Annea said:


> I wanted to do a pirate party for my 5 year old, she wants 'a 'fairys' party .


LOL. My first child- a girl- is due soon and I already plan on doing as much as I can to make her appreciate pirates, Halloween, comics, etc. Hopefully the 'pony and fairy and rainbow' thing isn't *too* genetically encoded.


----------



## spookyto (Mar 7, 2006)

I've seen your Web site before. A pirate theme would be excellent for my Halloween party. Food for thought. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (Feb 25, 2005)

Man.. I love Pirates, especially dead ones!

My meager display...


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

You've probably seen this then...

www.tellnotales.com


----------

